# Hello from the Scottish Borders....



## Troosers (May 10, 2016)

Hello All,

Troosers here, writing to you from the Scottish Borders. Lovely part of the country but not an area known for its hipster coffee shop scene (!), so good home coffee is a must.

Recently, after a good number of years of faithful service my Kitchen Aid Artisan bit the dust. As my first machine I was pretty happy with it, but now looking to upgrade....this seems to be the place to come for sound advice!

After some looking around I'm favouring the Rocket machines. Most reviews I have seen have been very positive on build quality etc, and I like the aesthetics for sure.

If there was good reason I'd look to get the R58 (which I have had my eye on for some time), but if I am being honest I may not have the skills to do it justice. So perhaps I should look at the Appartamento, or the Cellini or Giotto in between.

I'd be interested to hear anyone's thoughts please. Is the R58 worth paying almost double compared to the Appartamento for an enthusiastic, but untrained, amateur?

Also, if there is anyone that thinks a Rocket machine of any type is a bad idea and I should be looking elsewhere then that would also be good to hear.

If it helps, I have a Mazzer Mini grinder, and mostly drink espresso but with a good amount of flat whites/cappuccini also made.

Oh, and finally, the machine will be sitting on an island in the middle of the kitchen so if there is any difference in the amount of 'gubbins' at the rear of the machines that might also be a factor.

Appreciate any help, thanks.

Troosers.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome troosers always good to have more Scottish members. Never had a rocket but lovely looking machines with a good reputation.


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome troosers, quality Scottish moniker

I'm in Edinburgh myself, spoilt for quality shops.

Have you spoken to Macchina Espresso in Edinburgh.

They do Rocket machines and also training...

Might be the way forward


----------



## Troosers (May 10, 2016)

stage.2 said:


> Have you spoken to Macchina Espresso in Edinburgh.
> 
> They do Rocket machines and also training...
> 
> Might be the way forward


Yep, thanks Stage.2, planning on heading up to the big smoke at the weekend to visit Machina. I had a general chat with them a couple of years back and they were very helpful, though looking to also get an alternative perspective here before talking to the guys who actually sell the machine. Due diligence I guess!


----------

